# pen pictures



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

some that i have done so far, sorry about the quality, the cell is a horrible camera


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice work!! What kind of wood did you use on them? I have always wanted to do a fountain pen!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Like the pens, BigTime... LOVE the wood...

Think we can safely say that we got you 'gut-hooked' on pen turning now....LOL


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

haha.. I did a double take when I saw the fountain pen. I'm still too scared to try and do one of those. Great job!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

PenMakerWillie said:


> haha.. I did a double take when I saw the fountain pen. I'm still too scared to try and do one of those. Great job!


Try it. You can never turn one if you dont try. Good looking pens, great job.


----------



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks guys the first pen is cocobola and bocota, the second is bocota and the third is olive wood


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job. I love fountain pens. I have one that I made years ago with a Burl wood and love it but the pen quil is bad and needs to be replaced. Guess I have to order a new kit to get one and that is all I need, because I just don't have much desire to turn pens any more. I used to love them, but kinda got burnt out on them I suppose. I sure do love wooden pens however and have a few designer kits and need to turn some. Anyway, instead of rambling on, you did great and keep em coming. We have plenty of great pen makers on this site but some of these guys slowed down on posting the pics....hint, hint. I enjoy looking at them all. Stay with us on here. I sometimes slack off with projects and this site keeps me inspired to start new projects.


----------



## fishyinadishy (Dec 9, 2010)

wow...I never even considered that you could make your own fountain pen. This would be great as a gift. I guess it's hard to do because it's so small and delicate...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

fishyinadishy said:


> wow...I never even considered that you could make your own fountain pen. This would be great as a gift. I guess it's hard to do because it's so small and delicate...


Actually, Fishy..it's really no different than turning and making a ball point pen. Kits come with an ink cartridge (easy) and/or a plunger refillable cartridge (not so easy).. The only problem is that the cartridges aren't very big and seem to me to dry up..or use up..pretty fast...

The fun with them is showing and demonstrating them to younger folks. Most of them have never even seen such a thang... (Of course, I go back to when we only had a turkey feather and an ink pot....) :rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Actually, Fishy..it's really no different than turning and making a ball point pen. Kits come with an ink cartridge (easy) and/or a plunger refillable cartridge (not so easy).. *The only problem is that the cartridges aren't very big and seem to me to dry up..or use up..pretty fast...*
> 
> The fun with them is showing and demonstrating them to younger folks. Most of them have never even seen such a thang... (Of course, I go back to when we only had a turkey feather and an ink pot....) :rotfl:


Check with Ed, they have some of the best and IAP approved LOL
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=29&Itemid=60

If you need refills (for other style pens), then the easy flow rocks. How many times has someone picked up a pen and said this writes so nice? The standard refills that come with kits are not close in my mind. People are attracted to a good looking pen and they always want to do something...write with it. We spend so much time on exotic woods, higher end kits working hard to get a good finish and stick in a cheap refill.


----------

